

Frames: Good or Bad? - msoad
http://www.yourhtmlsource.com/frames/goodorbad.html

======
dylan-m
Sadly, social media widgets have been undoing a lot of forward progress to
this end. "Modern" websites are littered with tiny little iframes that suck in
massive DOMs from external sources. We don't have the navigation issues but
they look ugly, they're completely inflexible (often with developers resorting
to magic number px-based layouts to get them looking right) and they're
horribly inefficient. And then there are the privacy implications!

With Twitter's upcoming API changes, we're going to be seeing even more of
them: it used to be possible for web developers with taste to make their own
(decent looking) tweet stream widgets. Soon enough that'll be unreasonably
difficult, so they'll be forced to use Twitter's ugly (and inflexible) iframe
thing.

So, yeah, not feeling the satisfying blast of nostalgia here :(

